# My head feels like its going to explode!!!!



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Erin, that's a question you need to be asking the Dr in the Emergency Room!!!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

should i really be in the emergency room???? it is killing me. what could it be???


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm speaking like the father I am right now - if you were my daughter and you were having pain so bad that you need to ask ... you would be in the car on the way to see a doctor. 

We can't answer why your head is hurting - you need to see someone who can. If it's nothing, I would feel better knowing that.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i would feel bad to wake my 'rents up because my head hurts. it has hurt all day and my mom made me feel bad because i laid on the couch for like 2 hours. its throbing really bad. should i just go to bed? and see what it feels like in the morning?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Erin, it could be nothing more then a headache from a change of the seasons but if you have felt like that all day .... yes I would be at least calling a Dr but most likely heading off the see one.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

should i wait and see how it feels tomorrow??? i felt bad yesterday for a little while, and i told my mom and my dad yelled at me and told me to go inside and get a drink. then i felt like i was going to throw up.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

If it's been 2 days, you need help now. That is my fatherly advise - period


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

if i feel like crap tomorrow i will go to the dr. its 10:12 right now and everyone is asleep. when i go to bed i will talk to my mom and see


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Please let us know ... I told my wife about this thread and she is upset that you are waiting. I would take you there myself if I was just a little closer (lol).


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks. i will let you know how i feel tomorrow. it doesnt hurt too bad right now.


----------



## hillbillyin (Jul 26, 2008)

It sounds to me like you have a migrain  I started getting them in my 20's, and sometimes I'll actually have one that lasts for a few days. If I don't take something as soon as I realize I'm getting one (usually I wil see spots or have "blank" spots in my line of vision before the pain starts), the pounding becomes so bad, I'm actually afraid I will have a stroke or something. I also think you should go to the Dr.---he can prescribe something to take for migraines. I usually just take aleve as soon as I develope symptoms. I hope your night isn't too awfully bad, and that you feel better in the a.m.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks. ive never had a migrain before


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

Maybe allergies - could be serious sinus pressure. Could be a sinus infection. I would suggest you tell your folks first thing in the am you need to go to the doc. If they hesitate, throw up on them.

Some gals get wicked bad headaches as part of the menstration cycle.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i didnt sleep at all. then my dad came in at 6:45 and the horses were out. at 7:00 i went back to bed and i woke up about15mins ago. it only feels really really bad when i stand up.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Go see a doctor. If your symptoms haven't gone away in so long, you ought to stop finding excuses and go. For something lasting this long it's incredibly foolish to just try this, try that, see if it goes away. It's not going away. Go see someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i will. hopefully.


----------

